# Could the US learn from the Australian immigration system?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

News that Facebook creator Mark Zuckerberg has put his name and his wealth behind a campaign to reform US immigration policy certainly puts Australia in a very good light. There are accusations that overseas students are welcomed into America and once their education is finished a significant number are forced to leave because of visa issues.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/11/mark-zuckerberg-launches-immigration-group

Perhaps America could learn from the Australian system which encourages students to stay on after their education has finished.


----------

